# Brag on my pup!



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Mahina finished up basic OB with our gsd club tonight! They did the final class as a competition where they scored us on a heeling pattern, sit stay, down stay, and recall....and Mahina got third in the class! She was only one point behind the dogs that tied for first 

This might not be a huge deal for some, but for my crazy pup it's pretty huge. I was so proud of her! Especially on the sit stay. They were bouncing balls, squeaking toys, yelling, calling the pups, and to add to the challenge I unintentionally ended up right where all the dogs had to walk past when they were excused after breaking their stay. Five dogs walking less than two feet away and she didn't break! Lol she ended up breaking the stay when she flopped down, but I was so proud of her!!! She wanted to react to the dogs walking by so bad- her whole body was leaning towards them but she didn't move her feet 

I'll post pics of her once they upload them to facebook, I just had to share how proud of my girl's progress I am! We have a looonnggg road ahead with some of her reactivity issues, but this is such a great victory for her


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations to you both! Way to go Mahina!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Way to go!!! I wish I had something like this near me. The breeder I got my boy from is down in MD and I am in MA. Fortunately, the woman who bred my first GSD well over a decade ago is still around, and while not currently breeding she has agreed to help me out with some training.....starting today! I hope that we will have the success that you had. 

Congrats!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Bravo, Kudos to you and your pup and a good class.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

You both did great! And I think it is a huge deal when a pup has been taught and has learned self discipline even when or more importantly especially when the body is quivering to break the stay.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's a few pics from the class....these may be the funniest and most accurate recall pictures of Mahina ever. Lol they basically sum up her personality in the span of four photos


----------

